# What is it?



## Bgagnon127 (May 22, 2011)

Just a fun post. Can you tell what this is? There's no PS or other effects, only changed to B&W.


----------



## 480sparky (May 22, 2011)

Dandelion.


----------



## Trever1t (May 22, 2011)

yup, OOF dandelion. I do like it.


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 23, 2011)

480sparky said:
			
		

> Dandelion.



Yup it's a OOF dandelion. Good eye


----------



## JWellman (May 23, 2011)

I guessed it too! Okay, Next?


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 23, 2011)

Others should def post similar stuff. Make it a game


----------



## Rugotska (May 26, 2011)

I guessed it as well, but it took a minute. Very Creative idea. Maybe I will try sometime!


----------



## Loraco (May 30, 2011)

Bgagnon127 said:
			
		

> Others should def post similar stuff. Make it a game



That is an awesome idea


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 30, 2011)

udaix said:


> Sperms!!!


----------



## Steve35 (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice idea!


----------

